# LaCimbali M31 Dosatron and Carimali grinder



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

So, this is my Setup. To be honest i am ashamed to show gear i use at my bakery. Shame shame shame but i had to start with something.

So machine is 2 group LaCimbali M31 Dosatron 3.6kw thermostat, 12 litre boiler manufactured 2002 refurbished 2013, been using it for 3 years and it worked like a beast, no problems whatsoever. Mini meintenance i did myself is changing group gaskets every 6 months for both groups and water softener every 2500 litres. When bought some lights didnt work and still havent been fixed because i didnt use same for cappucinator, i simply removed it so i have 2 useless buttons at group and one for a steam wand as i dont use it.

For a grinder it is Carimali and i have no a clue whats inside and if it is refurbished properly.

Plans: grinder will be replaced with Cunill Luxomatic ODN they claim it is most silent grinder in market comes with 64mm diameter burs, 500w motor. Not to sure if it is good that motor is that powerfull. Will post picture and more info about grinder when will have it in our bakery.

For a Cimbali I have big plans. All red parts will be replaced with hardwood and some plastic parts will be made wooden same for parts that hold buttons on place will be wooden, rest of grey parts will be painted in black. Also will post pictures when done, hopefully in 4 weeks time. The steam want that i dont use will be moved to the left side of machine so two people can work at the same time, faulty electrics hopefully will be replaced as they are pretty expencive.

Hopefully soon i will be able to show off refurbished and nice looking Cimbali.

Sorry for poor english, didnt thought my english is so bad


----------



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)




----------

